# Barrel Cleaning?



## Boatboy24 (Aug 21, 2015)

Anyone do this? My grape supplier offers cleaning, which I think is basically like taking a power washer to the inside. My oldest barrel has been in service over 2.5 years and I'm thinking about getting it cleaned when I pick up my grapes. Normally, my cleaning consists of a few rinses with the hottest water I can get from the tap.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 21, 2015)

I would take him up on it if he has the right tools, setup and its a reasonable fee.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 21, 2015)

"Extend the life of your barrels with our professional barrel cleaning service!


Gamajet Cleaning Systems offers fast and thorough cleaning of wine barrels, removing
tartrates and other residues without damaging the barrel and its toast.


New professional barrel cleaning service:

$15 for 13 gals and under

$20 for 32 gals and under

$25.00 for 60 gals and under"


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 21, 2015)

I use the hose sprayer on jet. LOL 

Then drain well, KMETA rinse, drain, refill!


----------



## rayaws1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Kmeta where do you get that?


----------



## Johnd (Aug 31, 2016)

rayaws1 said:


> Kmeta where do you get that?



Potassium Metabisulfite, order online or purchase from any LHBS.


----------

